# Internet Webserver mit [halb]dynamischer IP - DNS?

## cng

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe folgende Situation. Habe meine Site auf einem Pleskhoster. Leider gibt’s immer wieder Probleme, 

dass Plesk die Anforderungen der CMS nicht erfüllen kann. Daneben ist der Platz mickrig und dennoch nicht billig.

Früher hatte ich den Webserver bei mir zuhause stehen und konnte machen was ich wollte.

Ok, damals hatte ich eine fixe IP…

Nun überlege ich mir, mir ein Shuttle Barebone XS35 zuzulegen und den Webserver wieder selber zu betreiben. 

Ich habe da nur ein Problem.

Ich hänge an einem Cablemodem mit 2 [halb]dynamischen IP's. Halbdynamisch deswegen. Egal ob ich das 

Cablemodem oder den zukünftigen Server reboote, der Netzbetreiber mal nen Abflug macht oder sonst was 

passiert, sollte ich (fast) immer wieder die selbe Dyn. IP erhalten. Jedenfalls laut Aussage des Cablebetreibers. 

Klar. Ich könnte ja ein Dyndns Account eröffnen und 30$ pro Jahr bezahlen (hab ne ch-domain) nur für den 

geringen Fall, dass vielleicht mal meine DynIP sich ändert. 

Oder gibt es andere Möglichkeiten? Sorry, aber von DNS hab ich echt keine Ahnung.

Trotzdem. Wäre rep. ist es möglich, dass ich das auch selber machen könnte?

Bitte nicht lachen. Habe schon von BIND und dnsmasq gelesen (verstanden?). 

Welche Probleme könnten auftauchen? Was passiert z.B. bei NIC, wenn der DNS-Server mal nicht erreichbar ist?

Wie macht ihr das?

Ach. Ja. Vielleicht ist das noch wichtig. Ein Faden geht vom Cablemodem direkt auf den zukünftigen Server 

und ein zweiter Faden vom Cablemodem auf den AppleRouter..

Merci 

Michael

----------

## Christian99

hi, ich hab einen kostenfreien dyndns account, und für meine .de domain einen cname record angelegt, der auf meine dyndns-addresse zeigt. funktioniert einwandfrei. wenn du also für deine domain einen cname record anlegen kannst wäre dass denke ich das einfachste.

----------

## doedel

Dyndns kann soweit, ich weiss, noch zwei kostenfreie dynamic-dns Adressen vergeben. Darauf schickst du deine Domain, wie vor mir schon geschrieben. Eine geht auf jeden Fall, habe ich vor ein paar Tagen eingerichtet.

Früher hatte ich da 5 oder 6 Adressen, ne riesen Auswahl an Namen (vor allem dieyyyyyy..kicks-ass.xxx, aber da hab ich zum glück noch eine  :Very Happy: , neue gehen nicht mehr  :Sad: ).

----------

## cng

OK, danke.

Mache mich darüber mal schlau.

----------

## cng

Leider ich nochmals

Irgendwie ist da das Geldstückchen noch nicht wirklich gefallen...   :Embarassed: 

Es gibt so viele Informationen, dass ich echt kein Plan habe in welche Richtung ich nun rennen muss.

Bind, dnsmasq (eher falsch) usw. DNS muss ich mir wirklich mal besser in den Kopf pauken..

Bitte um weitere Denkanstösse.

Merci

----------

